# Looking for info on Folmer & Schwing Gold Crown



## Les Newcomer (Oct 30, 2006)

I'mlooking for information, brochures, photographs or even sightings of bicycles made by Folmer & Schwing of New York City. The company started in 1887 as a gas fixture manufacturer and moved into bicycles by 1894, probably earlier.  By 1896 they were selling cameras and bicycles and by 1898 they had phased out of bicylces an were making cameras exclusively.

Has anybody seen or heard of these bicycles?


----------



## JOEL (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry I can't help with info on this company. I did some research a while ago on another NY bicycle company through the Buffalo/Erie Co Historical Society. They were extremely helpful. Also, the League of American Wheelmen has a research library for bicycles of that era.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 27, 2007)

I had a 1903 Folmer &Schwing 5x7 View camera a couple of years ago.
Scott


----------

